# 87480 Candida, Dna, Dir Probe



## eddletonm (Dec 28, 2016)

Our doctors keep billing the Wet Prep KOH as a 87480 and none of our insurances are paying for it because it is not Clia Waived. Even if you put the QW modifier on it they do not pay. Is there another code we should be using?

Thanks!

Maggie


----------



## gcmedical (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey, question are you using the BD affirm unit?


----------

